# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua máy quảng cáo 1325

## taih2

Như tiêu đề em cần mua máy quảng cáo hành trình 1220x2440 là ok. 1 đầu cắt tầm 800w cắt mdf ok roài.
Ưu tiên bác nào ở miền nam, cần máy cũ cho kinh tế, không cần bảo hành, test chạy ok là được.
Inbox hoặc call em : 09499842 tám bảy

Thanks anh em forum.cnc.com.vn  :Big Grin:

----------

